# Tele Bindings with regular boots



## Gremf (Jan 5, 2010)

I have been jonesin to go tele but just bought new boots last year.  At Ski Sundown last week, I thought I saw someone with teles and regular boots.  Do you need a special binding or will regular boots work?

Thanks


----------



## amf (Jan 5, 2010)

Gremf said:


> ...I thought I saw someone with teles and regular boots.  Do you need a special binding or will regular boots work?



You may have seen someone on the NTN bindings... I believe they still require a special boot.


----------



## SKIQUATTRO (Jan 5, 2010)

u need the NTN

www.telemarkdown.com


----------



## TheBEast (Jan 5, 2010)

This could have been an alpine touring type binding.  There is an older guy at Berkshire East who skis this older alpine touring set-up that has a regular alpine boot but has a lockable heel.  I question this set-up as it really isn't tele and I'm not sure why he would want to ski them unlocked, when he probably really shouldn't be skiing them unlocked and they were probably meant to be unlocked on the ascent and locked on the decent.

Either way a tele binding needs a tele boot.


----------



## selski (Jan 5, 2010)

That was most likely a randonee set up.  The boots are similar to regular alpine boots but not exactly.  The bindings unlock to free the heel for climbing and lock for the downhill.  Go for the true tele experience, it is worth it.  Unfortunately my brand new skis never left the rack again after I made the switch.


----------



## JD (Jan 5, 2010)

Randonee=french for can't telemark.


----------



## JD (Jan 5, 2010)

Look for deals on used tele boots.  Lots of folks have been going to stiffer and stiffer boots.  you can score some nice lighter boots for cheap, like less the a C note at some stores like Outdoor Gear Exchange.  You can buy a scaled BC ski and binding for about 120 bucks.   Great little set up to get out in the back woods or local MTB trails, or sledding hill...start to get the feel for it.  If you like touring, you will know immediately.


----------



## Gremf (Jan 5, 2010)

JD said:


> You can buy a scaled BC ski and binding for about 120 bucks.



Where is this?


----------

